# Door Reveal Molding Removal, HELP ???



## wlbuckles (Apr 3, 2010)

I need some great advice on how to remove door edge and quarter moldings. I'm assuming I will need the plastic tools but do know what type of clips are under the moldings. Can't seem to find any books online stating the best way to remove. Any experienced ideas would be greatly appreciated. Thanksconfused


----------



## 2006KJ (Jan 3, 2011)

wlbuckles said:


> I need some great advice on how to remove door edge and quarter moldings. I'm assuming I will need the plastic tools but do know what type of clips are under the moldings. Can't seem to find any books online stating the best way to remove. Any experienced ideas would be greatly appreciated. Thanksconfused


take out the small screw in the rear of the door belt molding. then the mirror also has to come off. to take off the belt molding put down the window and start at the front then pull straight up. If the door upholstery is off you can see the clips inside the door. They will either break or not. i used a tool made to take them off.. and it kinds hooks under the clips inboard of the door and helps to pull up on the molding.


----------



## wlbuckles (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks 2006KJ. I ordered the 5 piece plastic tool set. It looks like the one with fork like hook on both ends will work. By any chance is this the one thet you used ?? Thanks again.


----------



## 2006KJ (Jan 3, 2011)

wlbuckles said:


> Thanks 2006KJ. I ordered the 5 piece plastic tool set. It looks like the one with fork like hook on both ends will work. By any chance is this the one thet you used ?? Thanks again.


Did you have success?


----------

